# Shrimp and Sausage



## Smoky Momo BBQ (Jul 26, 2019)

I have made shrimp foil packets several times on the grill but I decided to do this one a little different. Instead of making individual packets ,with the amount of people I was feeding I decided to do it in a aluminum pan. This has shrimp, chicken, andouille sausage, corn, red potatoes and my homemade Cajun seasoning along with olive oil and butter. I partially cooked the potatoes covered it tight with aluminum foil and cooked at 400 degrees for 19 minutes on my gas grill. My dinner guest was amazed they said it was very delicious.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks delicious! Kind of like a low country boil without the boiling part. Nice!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks great. Yup does look like a boil.

Warren


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 26, 2019)

Wow that looks awesome!


----------



## link (Jul 26, 2019)

That looks incredible.


----------



## JCAP (Jul 26, 2019)

Fantastic!


----------



## kruizer (Jul 26, 2019)

Awesome even!!!


----------



## drdon (Jul 26, 2019)

Nice work, I can see why your guests were happy. Great idea for the grill.
My kind of meal.


----------

